# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Bán đất dự án góp không lãi xuất 18 tháng, có SHR, DT.5x20 Giá:500tr LH 0907421929

## quocbds1988

Thông tin mô tả 
Cần bán: 
01 nền đất thổ cư 100%, sổ hồng riêng bao công chứng sang tên ngay. 
Diện tích: 5*20m=100m2. 
Hệ thống điện âm, nước máy sạch sẽ, vỉa hè rộng rãi, cây xanh thoáng mát. 
Nằm ở mặt tiền đường Nguyễn Văn Bứa, cách ngã tư Hóc Môn 2km. 
Gần chợ Xuân Thới Thượng, trường học, bệnh viện, KCN liền kề. 
Khu vực dân cư đông đúc, an ninh đảm bảo. 
Thuận tiện xây nhà ở, biệt thự, kinh doanh ăn uống, xây nhà trọ hoặc đầu tư sinh lời cao. 
Giá: 500 triệu/lô đã bao gồm chi phí sang tên công chứng. 
Chỉ tiếp người thiện chí muốn mua, miễn trung gian, môi giới.

----------

